
Middle seats on airplanes are the worst. This design could change that - curtis
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/airplane-middle-seat-design-trnd/index.html
======
erentz
It seems like the stagger goes in the wrong direction. This would put me in
the middle seat behind my seat mates arms which now poke in front of me. And
below their thighs which now flow on top of me.

Shouldn’t the middle seater be put in front of the aisle and window seats?

